# A belated hello! :)



## itsasilverspoon (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello there all, sorry for the lateness of this introduction, I though I'd done one awhile back, but I must not have clicked submit or something 
I'm originally from the US but have been living in England for the past two years with four mousey friends, Minerva, Maya, Mercutio and Ophelia.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya 
thank u for doing ur intro post, 
welcome to the forum x


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the forum :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

